# [risolto] tastiera laptop, combinazioni fn+FX

## gieffe

ciao a tutti, cercherò di essere il più chiaro possibile...

ho un "Notebook HP 510" con gentoo, e ho problemi con le combinazioni da tastiera fn+FX.

funzionano solo quelle hw, cioè brightness, cambio-schermo, blocnum.

il volume, il lockscreen e le altre non vanno.

con ubuntu funzionavano, e regolando il volume usciva l'icona del suono di gnome, quindi mi chiedo:

è gnome che gestisce questi tasti? che devo installare?

oppure è un'altra l'app che li gestisce?

grazie in anticipo!  :Wink: Last edited by gieffe on Sat Sep 29, 2007 1:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ty[L]eR

io utilizzo i tasti multimediali con lineakd (emerge lineakd), sul sito trovi come configurare la tastiera nel caso non lo fosse già di default (ed in quel caso puoi mandare la conf all'autore così che possa includerla nelle prossime build), cmq è molto facile... grabbi l'evento con "xev" e lo associ ad una variabile poi nel conf del programma a quella variabile fai corrisponder un comando o una macro di lineakd. Se per caso xev non ti restituisca nessun codice prova a controllare /var/log/messages in quanto ci sarà da fare un ulteriore passaggio... ma c'è spiegato per filo e per segno nella doc sul sito di lineakd oppure se quel programma ti interessa cerco di spiegarlo più dettagliatamente

----------

## gieffe

grazie della dritta.

ho provato a seguire ciò che c'è sul sito di lineakd ma non ci sono riuscito. ti elenco cosa ho fatto:

- ho individuato i keycodes (non tutti purtroppo, ma non fa niente, quelli che mi interessano li ho individuati! ^^ )

- ho aggiunto la mia tastiera in fondo al file lineakkb.def

```
[HP510kbd] 

  brandname = "Hewlett Packard" 

  modelname = "Notebook HP 510 keyboard" 

  [KEYS] 

    VolumeUp = 176 

    VolumeDown = 174 

    Mute = 160 

    WWW = 178 

  [END KEYS] 

[END HP510kbd]
```

posso aggiungere anche il lockscreen? con quale dicitura? nelle altre tastiere non ho trovato niente di simile...  :Sad: 

- con lineakd -l vedo la tastiera che ho inserito e la "setto" con lineakd -c HP510kbd

- ora dovrei assegnare i comandi ai tasti, ma non conosco i comandi!

lineakconfig non cel'ho, perchè? devo emergerlo? non credo proprio...

inoltre agendo direttamente sul file ~/.lineak/lineakd.conf non so quali sono i comandi da assegnare a VolumeUp, VolumeDown, Mute e WWW.

sono ad un punto morto, spero tu mi possa aiutare!  :Wink: 

----------

## Ty[L]eR

 *gieffe wrote:*   

> grazie della dritta.
> 
> ho provato a seguire ciò che c'è sul sito di lineakd ma non ci sono riuscito. ti elenco cosa ho fatto:
> 
> - ho individuato i keycodes (non tutti purtroppo, ma non fa niente, quelli che mi interessano li ho individuati! ^^ )
> ...

 

le variabili che definisci in likeakkbd posson esser anche "pinco" "pallino" ecc, basta che poi le riporti in /etc/lineak/lineakd.conf

ti elenco il mio:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Sleep           = KDE_LOCK_DESKTOP
> 
> Mail            =
> ...

 

ci sono alcune macro (eak_mediadetect e kde_*) in quanto ho installato anche i due plugins

----------

## gieffe

dovrò cercare gli equivalenti per gnome, quindi...

che google mi assista! xD

----------

## gieffe

ok, mi sono arrangiato coi comandi di amixer (il mixer di alsa), xscreensaver e firefox.

ecco come ho impostato i comandi in ~/.lineakd/lineadk.conf

```
Mute|Unmute = amixer set Master mute

Sleep = xscreensaver-command -activate

VolumeDown = amixer set Master playback 2dB-

VolumeUp = amixer set Master playback 2dB+

WWW = firefox
```

rimane solo un piccolo problema, quando uso Mute, poi non riesco più a riabilitare il suono.

ho provato così:

```
Mute|Unmute = amixer set Master mute | amixer set Master unmute
```

ma non funziona...

come posso fare? non mi va di utilizzare un altro tasto per l'Unmute...  :Sad: 

----------

## bandreabis

Cerca sul forum "volume-osd"   :Wink: 

```
$ cat .xbindkeysrc

#Abbassa il volume

"/usr/bin/volume-osd -"

    m:0x0 + c:174

#Alza il volume

"/usr/bin/volume-osd +"

    m:0x0 + c:176

#Disattiva/Attiva volume

"/usr/bin/volume-osd"

    m:0x0 + c:160

#Avvia firefox (fn+F3)

"/usr/bin/firefox"

    m:0x10 + c:178

#Hibernate to RAM (fn+F6)

#"sudo hibernate-ram"

#    m:0x10 + c:223

#Attiva calcolatrice

"/usr/kde/3.5/bin/kcalc"

    m:0x10 + c:161
```

```
$ cat /usr/bin/volume-osd

#!/bin/bash

#

# Increase/Decrease/Mute/Unmute volume and write on screen

#

# (c)oded by Matteo <mouser> Cappadonna

FONT="-adobe-helvetica-bold-*-*-*-16-*-*-*-*-*-*-*"

COLOR="blue"

ALIGN="right"

POS="bottom"

OFFSET="60"

DELAY="2"

BARMODE="percentage"

case $1 in

        '+')    amixer set Master 5%+ &> /dev/null

                PERCENT="`amixer get Master | tail -1 | cut -d'[' -f2 | cut -d']' -f1 | sed s/'%'//`"

                pkill osd_cat

                osd_cat --font=$FONT --color=$COLOR --align=$ALIGN --pos=$POS --offset=$OFFSET --delay=$DELAY --barmode=$BARMODE --percentage=$PERCENT -T "Volume: $PERCENT%"

                ;;

        '-')    amixer set Master 5%- &> /dev/null

                PERCENT="`amixer get Master | tail -1 | cut -d'[' -f2 | cut -d']' -f1 | sed s/'%'//`"

                pkill osd_cat

                osd_cat --font=$FONT --color=$COLOR --align=$ALIGN --pos=$POS --offset=$OFFSET --delay=$DELAY --barmode=$BARMODE --percentage=$PERCENT -T "Volume: $PERCENT%"

                ;;

        *)      amixer set Master toggle &> /dev/null

                TMPFILE="tempfile"

                STATE="`amixer get Master | tail -1 | cut -d'[' -f4 | cut -d']' -f1`"

                if [ "$STATE" = "on" ]; then

                        echo "Volume ON" > $TMPFILE

                else

                        echo "Volume OFF" > $TMPFILE

                fi

                pkill osd_cat

                osd_cat --font=$FONT --color=$COLOR --align=$ALIGN --pos=$POS --offset=$OFFSET --delay=$DELAY $TMPFILE

                rm $TMPFILE

                ;;

esac

# dobe-helvetica-bold

```

----------

## gieffe

mi stavo innervosendo perchè non trovavo niente, poi ho letto qui:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-532924.html  :Very Happy: 

ho trovato questo:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-539978-highlight-volumeosd.html

e ho sistemato i tasti come da topic.

ho preferito xbindkeys solo perchè lo script di mouser stampa a video.

anche lineakd è comunque ottimo.

grazie a tutti dell'aiuto!  :Smile: 

----------

## bandreabis

 :Wink: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

mah...

a me questo xbindkeys non funziona.

cioè.. creo pure il file di configurazione (lavoro da utente normale) con tanto di comandi da eseguire

```
cat .xbindkeysrc

"/usr/bin/firefox"

#2o tasto vicino al pulsante di accensione

m:0x0 + c:178

"/usr/bin/sylpheed"

#FN+F4

m:0x0 + c:223

```

beh, qualsiasi combinazione che metta non mi cambia nulla..

cioè.. non succede nulla se provo a premere i tasti "configurati". a questo punto mi viene il dubbio che xbindkeys non stia leggendo il file di conf che ho.

però io ho seguito la guida e l'ho lanciato come spiegato!!

----------------------

l'impressione è quella che xbindkeys non stia andando.. difatti se faccio un ps aux con tanto di grep non vedo il programma in esecuzione!

----------

